# Texlive 2009



## everypot (Nov 10, 2009)

I installed Texlive 2008 on FreeBSD and it worked perfectly. Now TUG(Tex user group) just released Texlive 2009. However, this time they don't provide binary for FreeBSD, making it difficult  to compile and install TL 2009 on FreeBSD. I really think we need Texlive in ports since teTex is very outdated.   

http://tug.org/texlive/


> Executables for the cygwin and i386-netbsd platforms are now included, while the other BSD distributions have been dropped; we were advised that OpenBSD and FreeBSD users get TEX through their package systems, plus there were difficulties in making binaries that have a chance of working on more than one version.



I notice that OpenBSD has a maintainer (Edd Barrett).


----------



## Levenson (Nov 11, 2009)

Agree. For example I'm a Kazakhstan user, and I'd like to make my notes in Emacs-muse by Russian language.  =) So it would be awesome if some one will port it.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 11, 2009)

http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/

http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/wiki/Installing


----------



## vermaden (Nov 11, 2009)

@killasmurf86

This way its far easier:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=44134&postcount=27


----------



## everypot (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. I installed TL 2008 last year and it works well, too. 
I like the quote~ 


> Originally Posted by Oko
> We don't. We are waiting Hiroki Sato to port TeXLive to FreeBSD from 2001 or something like that. In the mean time if you really need to use TeX with BSD you have two options. One is two switch to OpenBSD or more recently to NetBSD. The other one is to use unofficial port of Romain TartiÃ¨re which is not allowed to ports three because we do not want to hurt Mr. Sato's feelings.



However, TL 2008 has binary for FreeBSD and that's why you were able install it by simply invoking install-tl and so on.  

TL 2009 has no binary for FreeBSD. ./install-tl will give you something useless after an hour long "installation"... 




			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> @killasmurf86
> 
> This way its far easier:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=44134&postcount=27


----------



## vermaden (Nov 11, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> However, TL 2008 has binary for FreeBSD and that's why you were able install it by simply invoking install-tl and so on.
> 
> TL 2009 has no binary for FreeBSD. ./install-tl will give you something useless after an hour long "installation"...


Yes, I can read, I know that TeX people do not provide FreeBSD binaries in their 2009 release 

I am more curious what 2009 release has that 2008 lacks.


----------



## mkl222 (Nov 15, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I am more curious what 2009 release has that 2008 lacks.



A lot of new features, newer and more stable XeTeX and LuaTeX, for example.


----------



## TerryP (Nov 15, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/wiki/Installing



Yay!


----------



## mkl222 (Nov 15, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> TL 2009 has no binary for FreeBSD. ./install-tl will give you something useless after an hour long "installation"...



It is not so difficult to build the binaries (except xindy - I did not manage to build xindy so far) from the sources. After that you will depend on `tlmgr' to update your TL2009 installation.

A can give you detailed  instructions if you are interested.


----------



## Oko (Nov 15, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Yes, I can read, I know that TeX people do not provide FreeBSD binaries in their 2009 release
> 
> I am more curious what 2009 release has that 2008 lacks.



You can read

http://www.tug.org/TUGboat/Articles/tb30-2/tb95berry-tl.pdf

The most important new thing is that Asymptote is now included in TeXLive. Asymtote is new 3D enhanced version of MetaPost language for creating graphics. Asymtote is object oriented language which offers many advantages for 3D graphics over most other solutions. I am old school so I prefer PostScript and PSTricks over MetaPost when it comes to graphics but Asymtote is one of the most exciting new projects. When it comes to 3D graphics working with Asymtote is slightly easier than with PSTricks-3d package.


----------



## Oko (Nov 15, 2009)

mkl222 said:
			
		

> A lot of new features, newer and more stable XeTeX and LuaTeX, for example.


So what are the new features? XeTeX and LuaTeX are irrelevant for most professional users even though LuaTeX is very interesting project.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 15, 2009)

@{mkl222,Oko}

Thanks to both of You.


----------



## oliverh (Nov 26, 2009)

http://tug.org/pipermail/tex-live/2009-November/023783.html



> Dear TeXLive team,
> 
> I created 6 sets of FreeBSD binaries of TeXLive2009, for FreeBSD 6, 7
> and 8, each for i386 and amd64:
> ...


----------



## everypot (Nov 27, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> http://tug.org/pipermail/tex-live/2009-November/023783.html



This is great.


----------

